# Do you recommend that cardio and weight training be done successively or separately?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What are your thoughts on workout timing? Do you recommend that cardio and weight training be done successively or separately? For example, wake up, warm up, cardio, lift, eat…or…wake up, warm up, cardio, eat, lift later in the day? Answer:When you do your training is not nearly as important as just doing it consistently on [...]

*Read More...*


----------

